# [HOW TO] FLASH PG05IMG.ZIP IN FASTBOOT



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

WARNING: DO AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT FASTBOOT, ADB, OR RUUS, DON'T TRY THIS, IT CAN BRICK YOUR PHONE! I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU SCREWING YOUR PHONE UP!

So I ran into a problem recently. My volume up button doesn't work anymore, and without that, there was no way for me to flash the newest leaked radio (have to press volume up to confirm flash in bootloader)

drowe set me on the write path, and after a little more research, I figured it out.

(I use Linux for everything I do with my phone, so all commands are for Linux, but will be very close for Windows)

This guide assumes you have ADB set up, and proper udev rules set up. I will not be showing you how to set up ADB or udev rules, so don't ask. Please Google it.

First, download your desired PG05IMG.zip, and CHECK MD5SUMS!!!!

To do this (only in Linux), in terminal, go to the directory your .zip is in, and type:

```
md5sum PG05IMG.zip
```
It will output the md5sum. Compare it to what it should be. If it doesn't match, DO NOT FLASH IT!

No, with your phone plugged in, do the following commands:


```
adb reboot bootloader
```
(allow to reboot into the bootloader. When complete, it should say "fastboot" in red


```
fastboot oem rebootRUU
```
(allow to reboot. You will see the HTC logo)


```
fastboot flash zip PG05IMG.zip
```
(allow the operation to run. When its finished, it will say "finished." in the terminal


```
fastboot reboot
```
It will now reboot the phone, and all should be good.

I used this guide as reference when writing this: http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/480350-easier-way-flash-pg05img-files.html


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

orkillakilla said:


> WARNING: DO AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT FASTBOOT, ADB, OR RUUS, DON'T TRY THIS, IT CAN BRICK YOUR PHONE! I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU SCREWING YOUR PHONE UP!
> 
> So I ran into a problem recently. My volume up button doesn't work anymore, and without that, there was no way for me to flash the newest leaked radio (have to press volume up to confirm flash in bootloader)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I've been meaning to post something like this but kept forgetting


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is why all phones should come with a camera button on it...was much easier to remap that extra button when one of the other ones went out!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

